# My first mech



## Rude Rudi (8/5/17)

I got me first mech today = COILART MAGE MECH TRICKER KIT.
So far so good... besides safety, safety, any tips or tricks for a noob mech user?










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## Jp1905 (8/5/17)

Any mech user MUST be able to do a mean ass jelly fish! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DoubleD (8/5/17)

Clean contacts = Bliss 


#Mech4life

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (8/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I got me first mech today = COILART MAGE MECH TRICKER KIT.
> So far so good... besides safety, safety, any tips or tricks for a noob mech user?
> 
> 
> ...



@Rude Rudi i find ni80 best material for mech coils... good ramp up and flavour

Coils gunk up quickly on mechs imho so watch out for that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (8/5/17)

Always keep in mind your ohms law with a mech, if u do it right your batteries should not get hot, if they getting hot you're pulling to many amps from your batteries, so I like using higher homage wire on mechs

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/5/17)

Currently running 2 x demon killer tri twisted claptons reading .19. Using Samsung 25R batteries. So far, so good. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/5/17)

Not making me own coils yet - one step at a time...lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (8/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> I got me first mech today = COILART MAGE MECH TRICKER KIT.
> So far so good... besides safety, safety, any tips or tricks for a noob mech user?
> 
> 
> ...


Don't drain the battery below 3.6-3.7v.


----------



## Silver (8/5/17)

Enjoy it @Rude Rudi 
That setup looks very cool!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vinay (8/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> Currently running 2 x demon killer tri twisted claptons reading .19. Using Samsung 25R batteries. So far, so good.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


please correct me if I'm wrong but I'm just concerned with safety. Using Samsung 25R batteries which has a 20A cont. discharge. Running a 0.19 ohm coil with a full charged battery works out to roughly 22A discharge. That's living life on the wild side 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (8/5/17)

i agree - well spotted @Vinay

Go easy there @Rude Rudi , 
maybe try get higher rated batts or go a bit higher on the ohms

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/5/17)

Vinay said:


> please correct me if I'm wrong but I'm just concerned with safety. Using Samsung 25R batteries which has a 20A cont. discharge. Running a 0.19 ohm coil with a full charged battery works out to roughly 22A discharge. That's living life on the wild side
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk



Oh dear. Thanks. What should I do?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vinay (8/5/17)

I'd suggest using a coil build with a higher resistance. The lowest I would build on a 20A battery is 0.3ohms. That works out to a 14A discharge and I still have headroom. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Oceanic Vapes (8/5/17)

Yes, so what they say is that the battery can discharge cont at 20, but some people say if you vape short spurts you can go more than that, but what u might see is if you pull more amps than that, the battery will start getting hot, hot batteries is never a good thing as your putting them under strain, your battery life span diminishes, all lots of bad things can happen. That's why my personal opinion while using mech is the higher the ohms on the coils the safer u are

Sent from my STV100-4 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vinay (8/5/17)

You could also get some Higher rated batteries as @Silver mentioned. Personally I feel Samsung 25Rs are enough however I like to use LG HB2's when I'd want a low build as they have a 30A cont. discharge

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/5/17)

Thanks guys. I was almost an Andy... Will pop into me local tomorrow and sort. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## WELIHF (8/5/17)

0.2 is perfect on a tube, take into consideration that you don't get 4.2v due to voltage drop on the device as well. 
Lowest I run down to 0.18 on LG HG2, which is also 20A CDR.

If the batteries are getting hot, the contact switch and tube will most likely get hot, then slow down/stop vaping on it.

Don't over drain your batteries, you will notice a considerable drop in vapor production, then it's time for a fresh battery.

Simple builds are almost always my preference on mech's due to the shorter ramp up, which also means shorter pulses on the battery.

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## WELIHF (8/5/17)

One other thing not mentioned yet.

if changing atomizers, make sure you are using an atomizer with a protruding, non-floating 510 pin.

Vaping Bogan just put up a good basics on Mech's on YouTube -

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (9/5/17)

@Rude Rudi
As you know, we try very hard to take battery safety seriously on here

Pushing the limits of a battery may be fine on occasion but there are situations where it can be problematic.

Hear me out here:

Suppose your ohm reader is not reading accurately and your resistance is actually 10% lower. I.e. Meaning you are pulling 24-25A instead of 22A.
Suppose further that the Samsung 25R you got is not quite 20A CDR, but say its only 19A or 18A CDR. Not all batteries are created equal

Then suppose while the mech is in your pocket it somehow gets caught in such a way that it continuously fires without you knowing.
You may well be drawing 24-25 Amps on a battery rated for 18-19A continuous, it heats up. By the time you find out, there could well be a problem. The battery may vent

So its not always for the vaping application directly but for those situations where one usually doesnt think things can go wrong.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/5/17)

A tip I've picked up. 
When changing attics or batteries, 
Always loosen the button before tightening and tighten the button last. 
This helps to prevent denting the positive of your batteries.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (9/5/17)

A quick update;

So, I went to visit Ollie at VK today and got a masterclass in the basics... I now 'get' it and understand all the basics. I got my first wire and will do me own coils now - got Ni80, 24ga.

I now have 3.5mm, 6 wrap Ni80 coil, reading .25. Happy days!

Thanks all for your input!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/5/17)

I used a Nemesis and Stingray for a few months about two years ago. Went on the Noisy Cricket (series). It scared the smelly stuff out of me. At my age I prefer to use regulated mods. They prevent accidents from senior moments. Mechs are great fun but not for the faint of heart or the inexperienced.

Enjoy it @Rude Rudi


----------



## JsPLAYn (9/5/17)

I run 0.09 on a SMPL and Goon combo with samsung 25R. No problems at all 

Build is 4wrap geekvape SS claptons 3mm ID 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (9/5/17)

From time to time with rapid vaping then mod feels a bit warm.. but never bad and if I vape normal rate then it doesn't get warm at all and I only vape batteries to about 50% then switch it out


----------



## Stosta (9/5/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> I run 0.09 on a SMPL and Goon combo with samsung 25R. No problems at all
> 
> Build is 4wrap geekvape SS claptons 3mm ID
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


A 0.09 using a 25R seems like a bad idea, how many amps is that pulling?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/5/17)

Rude Rudi said:


> A quick update;
> 
> So, I went to visit Ollie at VK today and got a masterclass in the basics... I now 'get' it and understand all the basics. I got my first wire and will do me own coils now - got Ni80, 24ga.
> 
> ...



Hi 5 man. Well done.
Welcome to the mech world, hope you love it as much as I do. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/5/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> I run 0.09 on a SMPL and Goon combo with samsung 25R. No problems at all
> 
> Build is 4wrap geekvape SS claptons 3mm ID



Yep, pulling 46.6 A and doing 196W off of a single fully charged 18650 - no sweat at all and certainly plenty of safety margin left there.
Even at the nominal 3.7V you are sitting at 41.1A and around 152W.
It makes me wonder why peeps invest in dual battery mods at all when they can do this off single cells...

IMO, you should replace 'No problems at all' with, 'It has not blown up in my face. Yet.'

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## koos7234 (9/5/17)

I've literally been running a .17 ohm build on my mech in my druga atty, its an ni80 22g 3mm 7 wrap build. Using 25r battery or lg hb2 battery. I dont carry my mech around but if i do i always choose to be safe and take the battery out and put in the battery case with the rest. Each of my batteries are marked in order to use them in an order and not 1 more than the other to try even out the load. 

If i see a nick in the battery i rewrap and mark straight away in order to be safe. 

I clean contacts on the back of a mouse pad and clean the firing button once a week as well to avoid any case of it sticking. I generally only take about 5 hits at a time and then leave it for a good 5mins so im never continuously taking hits. 

I havent had one battery get hot and would maybe suggest replacing batteries every 6 months. 

Just my 2 cents. I know some guys will say .17 is to low for a 25r battery but safety precautions are taken as stated above and i worked out i can take a good 32 hits before i replace the battery which leaves it at about half. 

Oh ya. Never leave a battery in the mod without an atty on. If you fire it by accident it will cause a short. Damaged a battery like that before. 

Good luck and enjoy. Awesome way of vaping

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Huffapuff (10/5/17)

Reading this thread there have been some crazy low builds for 18650s. I don't know how you guys can feel comfortable running like that - I could never vape comfortably below 0.2/0.25ohms. I've got my regulated mods for higher watts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## RayDeny (10/5/17)

As the guys have said above, build to your batteries continues amp ratings with some safety margin. Confirm good battery wraps before every install and use atty with a protruding 510. If you stick to that you will LOVE mechs. Fair warning though, you can never only have one mech. 

Something I do that helps put my mind at ease , on every new build I pulse it on a VW mod first. This "proves" too me there are no dead shorts in the build that could bite me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M5000 (27/5/17)

Yikes this thread is scary, 0.19 on a mech for a beginner, that is balls my friend! I'm also fairly new and trying to learn. I don't know if this applies to your mech but with the VGOD they say not to reverse thread the atty onto the mod but no idea why. I check resistance when I change wicks as well. One more thing, if you clip a lead after checking resistance just make sure the tiny piece of wire doesn't fall into the atty.

Any idea where to find a list of hybrid compatible attys? I got a Petri rda and since it's meant to work with a mech I though it would be safe for hybrids and it possibly is but the protrusion of the positive pin doesn't look the way I'm told it's supposed to.


----------



## Cloudgeek (27/5/17)

I run a 22g nichrome dual coil 7 wrap on 0.17 ohm off a 25r battery, it cones to about 21 amps draw from tbe battery.havent had the battery get hot. I find the cloud and flavour spectacular, any lower than than that is overkill in my opinion.


----------

